

Computer learns language by playing Civilization V - chaosmachine
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/language-from-games-0712.html

======
m_myers
It's actually FreeCiv, based on Civ II, not V. The researchers needed to be
able to modify the source to let the agent read messages from the screen.

Direct link to the paper:
<http://people.csail.mit.edu/regina/my_papers/civ11.pdf>

